# Intel HD Graphics Family vs. Graphics card



## SanJuanEd

I recently purchased a new computer - HP p7, Intel Core I5-2400s, 6GB ram, Intel HD Graphics Family, Win7 64bit, HP2311x monitor. After experiencing some issues with Nik plugins - solved via Nik tech assistance - that are related to the 'graphics card', I discover that the 'graphics card' is installed in/on the CPU and is not a separate unit. I have experienced slow refresh rates on several plugins, while the initial Nik problem was resolved via driver updates and deselecting the GPU for processing images in several Nik plugins.

My questions:
1. Is a separate graphics card required? recommended?
2. If so, what specs should I consider - I edit photo images, no video, using LR3.5, Nik Complete plug-ins, PSE7, Photomatix

Anything else I should consider regarding this issue?

Thanks   Ed


----------



## Replytoken

Welcome to the forum, Ed!  In general, it is not necessary to have a dedicated graphics card for LR, and when putting together hardware dedicated to LR, it is not one of the items that ranks at the top of the list for additional performance.  Having said that, I am not sure what hardware Nik software requires to run at its best.  Does Nik have any recommendations?

--Ken


----------



## SanJuanEd

Ken: Have not asked Nik this question yet, but will. Saw the Equipment Forum here, so posted here. Good to know LR is probably not involved.  Ed


----------



## Replytoken

Ed,

I have used LR on XP systems with on-board graphics, and am now uisng it under W7-64 with on-board graphics and have not yet had an issue.  A good graphics card does not hurt (unless there is conflict), but it really is not an absolute requirement.

--Ken


----------



## trshaner

Integrated Intel graphics processors use and share system memory. – There is no separate dedicated graphics memory:

http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-029090.htm

Adding system memory beyond your current 6GB may improve overall system and display performance, especially when working with both Lightroom and Photoshop open at the same time.

Deselecting the GPU in your plugin improves performance (as you have already discovered), since the system processor (CPU) provides better performance with the NIK plug-in than the GPU. My workstation system is an Intel i7-860 quad core with a low-end Nvidia GeForce 210 graphics card (16 CUDA Cores). When running Power Director 9 Ultra 64 video editor with the default setting to use the GPU, video processing takes about three (3x) times longer. When unselecting the GPU I can process 1080p H.264 video almost real-time using the i7-860 processor.


----------



## SanJuanEd

I found the time to contact Nik regarding this problem. The tech indicated that the issue with CEP4 can be resolved with the addition of a graphics(video) card with a minimum 512MB ram (more=better) and Open GL. Forgot to ask whether to select/unselect GPU use. Judging from trshaner response, unselect is the answer, but probably trial/error method will result in the correct answer for my system. Thanks to all who responded! Nice to have a place to ask questions and receive serious answers.  Ed


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Thanks for posting back with their answer Ed


----------

